# Did my Hashimoto start after this hardship/trauma?



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

I know this sounds absurd, How do I know when my body started producing thyroid antibodies?
I know that Summer 2015 was stressful and traumatic, someone emotionally hurt me, that was the worst betrayal in my life because I felt I was being used and taken as stupid. Anyway, you don't want to read my horrible story.


Also that nasty summer I had TMJ because of the stress,
I had the flu shot. I know vaccines can cause immunity issues.

Then the roller-coaster of all started:


Suddenly no period despite all hormones were good including thyroid hormones ( I got my period later by medications by my gynaecologist).
Also I got sick and was on a strong antibiotic,
I was -foolishly- using hydroquinone and steriod creams for 2 months to get rid of blemishes on my back (blemishes out, hashimoto in!),
I was also exposed to chlorine in the swimming pool.
I was eating crap because I was still under the trauma and I did not talk to anyone, I acted as if nothing happened.

What else? Yes, then I developed rash that turned to become *Dermatographgism *(AKA dermatographic Urticaria) after 6 months of the trauma.
It took me almost a year after the discovery of dermatographism to discover that Hashimoto was behind the dermatographism.

The question is, could that trauma and the stresses that came along with it caused hashimoto?
Or did I have if before, and it just help to aggravate it to a point when I could see symptoms?

Sorry for blabbing, but I learnt -to my cost- that it is good to talk about what happens,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No one knows what causes Hashi's. There seems to be a strong genetic component. My best guess - and it IS a guess - is that you always had Hashi's. The stressful period probably exacerbated an underlying condition and made the symptoms more prominent.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine surfaced after 2 miscarrages and a pregnancy so I would agree that stress can launch it if it was underlying.


----------



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> No one knows what causes Hashi's. There seems to be a strong genetic component. My best guess - and it IS a guess - is that you always had Hashi's. The stressful period probably exacerbated an underlying condition and made the symptoms more prominent.


Thanks a lot.
So people who get hashimoto have always had thyroid antibodies even when were kids? And it surfaces at some time later?


----------



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Mine surfaced after 2 miscarrages and a pregnancy so I would agree that stress can launch it if it was underlying.


Sorry to hear that. I'm pretty sure too that that stressful period I went through caused it all.
Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So people who get hashimoto have always had thyroid antibodies even when were kids? And it surfaces at some time later?


They don;t test kids so who knows.

Something happens in the body to cause an autoimmune reaction - thus hashimotos or Graves.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Not so absurd......

It's called the "Koebner phenomenon"

I have another autoimmune disease called vitiligo.
Cells that help our skin tan are being destroyed by my immune system .
I acquired this disease when I was 14 years old. 
41 years ago on the 4th of July 1976 "the bicentennial of the U.S." I burned myself accidently on the back of my right hand when a whole box of sparklers ignited.
The wound healed but a small white spot was left behind and soon started spreading all over my body.

The Koebner phenomenon theory is that an injury or traumatic moment starts the chain reaction in our immune system that starts the destruction of cells.

I'm sure a genetic factor plays a role also.

My thyroid issues I presume are from having another autoimmune disease.


----------



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> They don;t test kids so who knows.
> 
> Something happens in the body to cause an autoimmune reaction - thus hashimotos or Graves.


I think they should do or at least encourage people to do it even if they have to pay for it. At least they have a clue what is going in their bodies.


----------



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

creepingdeath said:


> Not so absurd......
> 
> It's called the "Koebner phenomenon"
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your story.
Interesting, I'm now googling "Koebner phenomenon theory".
Many thanks for your input.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

They should actually test offspring if mothers with autoimmune thyroid disease but won't. Both my boys just had annual physicals and the doc only tested one of them who was complaining of fatigue. Today's medical rules just doesn't allow anything more than TSH to screen and unfortunately antibodies can work together and produce a somewhat " in range" TSH.

Self pay is the only way to go


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What would be the reason for a doctor to refuse a patient, aka "customer" a service, aka "medical test" ???

I see no reason for refusal unless it has to do with your insurance.

It doesn't cost the doctor anything.

It's more likely the doctor in question doesn't like you suggesting the reason for your Sons complaint.

Most doctors think patients can't understand medicine because they don't have a medical degree.....

Your request is a valid one.

Thyroid disease is known to run in Families.

When I run across a doctor or any medical professional with this type of attitude I get up and walk out.

If a doctor does not want to work with you it's time to find a new one.......


----------



## HolyPurple (May 23, 2017)

As a personal experience, I started having strong symptoms after a bad breakup and after being harassed by the bank about my school debt. It was an awful time for me and I was diagnosed Oct-Nov of that year...

On the other hand, looking back at my childhood, there was something clearing wrong with me. I went from being a chubby toddler to being super skinny and I was always sick: ear infections, UTIS, pharyngitis, constant diarrhea and vomiting for no apparent reason, even recurring styes! My earliest memories are in the hospital. Also, my father and sister have other immune conditions.


----------



## Spedie (Sep 27, 2017)

My mom developed Hashi's in her very early 60's. Once I was diagnosed when I was about 38, we were on the same dose. I suspect I had it for years, but doctors accused my weight gain as "having a knife, fork and spoon" problem. I ate 1200 calories a day. I did not have an eating problem. I logged my food. I did everyone not to be seen as a fat girl. I was over 220 pounds when I was finally diagnosed and my numbers were extremely bad. Only the swelling of my thyroid gland in my neck caused one doctor to take another look!

I am my moms only daughter. We both also had Stage 4 endometriosis and are of the same blood type (A-). I think there might be a correlation, but cannot prove it. I think this is genetic and the worsening of the American diet had caused it to happen to me sooner.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you currently taking thyroid medication?

Have they run TSH FT-4 and FT-3 labs ? Antibodies?


----------

